# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Εγώ Κι Οι Μπύρες Μου...

## Alobar

***Θα παρακαλούσα για λόγους 'ποιητικής αδείας' και μόνον, να παραμείνει το τόπικ ως έχει. Το καταθέτω ως 'εξομολόγηση' ή απλά 'μια ιστορία ακόμη λοιπόν'... δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω και μπήκα ως μέλος κυρίως για να πάρω πράματα από τη σχέση άλλων με το 'πιώμα'. Αναγνώστης είμαι χρόνια. Ο καθένας μπορεί να 'πάρει' είτε του κάνει η εμπειρία μου, είτε όχι. Από επιλογή δε θα συμμετάσχω άλλο σε θέματα για τη συγκεκριμένη εξάρτηση, κι επομένως αν γίνει αφορμή για σχόλια, νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερο να γίνει στα ανάλογα τόπικς. Θα το παραθέσω αποσπασματικά όσο γίνεται. Θα πω καλή συνέχεια σε όσους αγωνίζονται, ή αγωνίστηκαν, ή θα αγωνιστούν. Ευχαριστώ! :)***



Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Αγαπητέ Πάνο, απευθύνομαι πρώτα σε εσάς. Σας ζήτησα να μιλήσουμε λίγο για το αλκοόλ, γιατί θα μ' ενδιέφερε η γνώμη σας. Μεσολάβησαν κάποιες ώρες, δε μιλήσαμε τελικά, αλλά βλέπω τώρα την τοποθέτησή σας πάνω στο θέμα στο ανάλογο τόπικ της Όλγας κι έτσι είμαι πια ενήμερη. Μετά και από αυτό μου το μήνυμα, θα ολοκληρώσω την παρουσία μου σε σχέση με το αλκοόλ, γιατί πραγματικά δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Συγχωρέστε με αν μακρηγορήσω, αλλά από εκεί που έλεγα να μην αναφερθώ στην προσωπική μου εμπειρία με την τροπή που έπαιρνε το θέμα, τελικά νιώθω την ανάγκη να το κάνω. Ορμόμενη από ένα μοτίβο του τύπου 'αρρώστια - θεραπεία - γιατρός' που βλέπω να πλανάται στις τελευταίες σελίδες, βρίσκω την αφορμή για να ξεκινήσω, αν και ήδη απ' τη σελίδα 9 του τόπικ της Όλγας, έχω τοποθετηθεί ως προς τον χαρακτηρισμό της 'αρρώστιας' με τη βοήθεια μιας απάντησης του μέλους 'Pops' που και είναι επιστήμων, και την ευχαριστώ γιατί με δικαιώνει προσωπικά κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Μου είναι σημαντικό αυτό, γιατί όπως ξαναείπα είναι καθαρά προσωπική υπόθεση και τέλος πάντων, είναι 15 ολόκληρα χρόνια απ' τη ζωή μου. Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν από το σήμερά μου για να πάω προς τα πίσω, θα πω πως ήμουν αλκοολική μεν, αλλά μπορώ και πίνω ένα κουτί 'Amstel' των 330ml, κάθε βράδυ. Ο λόγος που μπορώ και το κάνω, δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με 'πειραματισμό' για το αν γίνεται, ούτε με υπερπροσπάθεια για να το επιτύχω, ούτε με το να κοιτάω το ρολόϊ μου απ' το πρωΐ που ξυπνάω μέχρι να φτάσει η ώρα που θα την πιω. Είναι πολύ πιο απλός για μένα, αλλά ίσως δύσκολα κατανοητός για άλλους αλκοολικούς, μιας και εφόσον είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι. Ο δικός μου λόγος είναι ότι εδώ και 6 σχεδόν μήνες που είμαι έξω απ' την κατάσταση του αλκοολισμού - κλείνω 6 μήνες στις 18 του Σεπτέμβρη - 'δουλεύω' στο μυαλό μου ένα σκεπτικό του τύπου 'δεν υπήρξα ποτέ αλκοολική'. Τα τεχνάσματα, μέθοδοι, επινοήσεις που χρησιμοποιώ είναι προϊόντα δικής μου επεξεργασίας, και δεν έχει σημασία αν υπάρχουν 'γνώσεις' πίσω απ' αυτά. Έχω τοποθετήσει το δικό μου 'θεριό' σε μια πολύ κατώτερη θέση μέσα στο μυαλό μου. Σ' αυτήν της καθημερινής μου ρουτίνας μετά το τέλος της μέρας - όπως κι αν είναι η μέρα μου - και όπως είναι το να πλένω τα δόντια μου πριν κοιμηθώ. Βέβαια, τα δόντια μου τα πλένω και το πρωΐ... :). Κι ο πιο βαθύς λόγος μου είναι ότι μου αρέσει πολύ η μπύρα και θέλω τη γεύση της. Ξεκάθαρα και σαφέστατα...

----------


## Alobar

... Δεν είναι τυχαίο τίποτα κατά τη γνώμη μου σ\' αυτή τη ζωή, και στη δική μου ζωή ποτέ δεν είχε θέση το \'τυχαίο\'. Ποτέ δε μου άρεσε κάτι άλλο από αλκοόλ, τόσο πολύ ώστε να εθιστώ. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα κυρίως τις ώρες που ξέμενα από μπύρες και δεν είχα είτε το κουράγιο σωματικά για να βγω ν\' αγοράσω κι άλλες, είτε δεν είχα δεκάρα τσακιστή. Είχα όμως κρασί και ουΐσκι. Δε μπόρεσα με αυτά. Σ\' αυτό το εξάμηνο που πλησιάζει, βρήκα \'δώρα\' στα οποία διαπίστωσα πως άλλοι πρώην αλκοολικοί δε δίνουν καμιά σημασία. Τα θεωρούν αμελητέα ή και εντελώς αδιάφορα. Γι\' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, πιστεύω πως και η απεξάρτηση βιώνεται διαφορετικά απ\' τον καθένα, αναλογικά με το πώς βιώνει και την εξάρτησή του. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, έχω τελειώσει με το θέμα γιατί το έπιασα απ\' την κορφή ως τα νύχια, ξεκινώντας ασφαλώς απ\' την παιδική μου ηλικία. Αυτά που θα έγραφα ίσως έπιαναν ολόκληρη ενότητα και προτιμώ να υπάρχουν στο μπλογκ μου που επιτέλους θα \'ορθοποδήσει\' μιας και τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ήμουν σε μια διαδικασία \'γράψε - σβήσε\'. Συμμαζεύομαι σιγά - σιγά, καθότι μπαίνουν σε μια τάξη όλα μου τα ποιήματα και κείμενα των τελευταίων 17 περίπου χρόνων. Αυτό που σίγουρα θέλω να πω εδώ πάντως, είναι πως δε μου χρειάστηκε κανένας γιατρός και καμιά θεραπεία για να μπορώ να πηγαίνω σε μέρη που υπάρχει αλκοόλ. Δεν θα αμφισβητήσω το ότι υπάρχει θέμα με τους νευροδιαβιβαστές μου σε επίπεδο βιολογικό και σίγουρα δεν είμαι ψυχίατρος. Αμφισβητώ όμως την \'θεραπευτική\' παρέμβαση υπό τη μορφή φαρμακευτικής βοήθειας, απ\' τη στιγμή που δε μου χρειάστηκε, και είναι στο χέρι μου και μόνον το να μη μου χρειαστεί και στο μέλλον. Μ\' άρεσε και η απάντηση της \'Ανώνυμης\' στη σελ. 18. Αμφισβητώ επίσης τον ορισμό που δίνει ο Π.Ο.Υ., χαρακτηρίζοντας τον αλκοολισμό ως \'χρόνια πνευματική, σωματική και ψυχική αρρώστια\'. Το σώμα μου σαφέστατα και κακοποιήθηκε όπως και το συναίσθημα μου. Μόνο που το συναίσθημά μου \'ταράχτηκε\' πολλάκις μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αλλά δε \'διαταράχτηκε\'. Το μυαλό μου \'κάηκε\' βιολογικά, αλλά όχι \'διανοητικά\'. Αυτό μου έχει αποδειχτεί κυρίως μέσα απ\' την εργασία που είχα όλα μου τα χρόνια. Είχα να κάνω με πολύ κόσμο, με διάλογο και με νούμερα. Σαφώς και είχα \'τραβηγμένες\' συμπεριφορές κάποιες φορές, αλλά ήταν μόνο λεκτικές, χωρίς επιθετικές χειρονομίες και υβρεολόγιο. Σήμερα διαπιστώνω πως εξακολουθώ να θυμώνω για τα ίδια πράματα, εξακολουθώ να γράφω με τον ίδιο τρόπο και εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια αίσθηση του χιούμορ. Καθώς και άλλα \'ίδια\'. Εξακολουθώ να έχω την οπτική για τον κόσμο που είχα και πριν, εξακολουθώ να θέλω να συμπάσχω με αυτούς που θεωρώ \'αδυνάτους\' και θέλω ακόμη πιο πολύ σήμερα να γίνομαι ολοένα ολιγαρκής και αυτάρκης. Είμαι πολύ ήρεμη μέσα μου καθώς όλα βρήκαν τη θέση τους, παρότι δεν έχουν αλλάξει παρά μόνο στο ελάχιστο οι συνθήκες της ζωής μου. Ήμουν απ\' τους αλκοολικούς που έφτασαν στον \'πάτο\'. Και για μένα \'πάτος\' ήταν η απώλεια της εργασίας μου, η κακοποίηση μιας ήδη ταλαιπωρημένης υγείας και η έλλειψη ηθικής στήριξης απ\' την οικογένειά μου. Αυτό το τελευταίο, έχει να κάνει όμως με όλη μου την ενδοοικογενειακή σχέση και δε θέλω να μιλήσω για την οικογένειά μου εδώ. Να συμπληρώσω επίσης για να μη το ξεχάσω ότι πέρασα μείζονα κατάθλιψη για ένα χρονικό διάστημα απ\' τον καρκίνο μου και μετά, καθώς και μερικές κρίσεις πανικού, αρκετά έντονες, μετά την κηδεία του πατέρα μου και αφού στάθηκα λειτουργικότατα στο πλευρό του σε όλη τη διάρκεια της περιπέτειάς του με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό μέσα σ\' ένα ελληνικό \'υπολειτουργικότατο\' νοσοκομείο. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις, αρνήθηκα αγωγή και επινόησα δικούς μου τρόπους επίλυσης. Μεγάλο ρόλο έπαιξε η ενασχόλησή μου με τα ζώα και ειδικά για τις κρίσεις, ευχαριστώ τον σκύλο μου. Ήταν το διάστημα που ήρθε στη ζωή μου χτυπημένος και με έκανε καλά! :). Να σημειώσω και αυτό γιατί αποφάσισα να μην έχω καμιά σχέση πια με την αχαριστία, καθώς και με άλλα \'άχρηστα\' συναισθήματα. Το ίδιο ζώο μου έσωσε τη ζωή, όταν ένα βράδυ - στα \'τελειώματα\' του πιώματος πριν κάτι μήνες -, με πήρε ο ύπνος αγκαλιά με τη μπύρα μου και την υπερκόπωση, και πήρε φωτιά χώρος του σπιτιού μου. Το είδα σαν ένα ακόμη \'δώρο\'. Ίσως ανταμοίφτηκα για την προσφορά μου και την αγάπη μου σε αυτά. Θα σας \'κουράσω\' λίγο ακόμη, προχωρώντας στο κεφάλαιο \'ΑΑ\' παρακάτω. Ίσως τρεις απ\' τους πιο σημαντικούς μήνες της ζωής μου, καθώς έλυσα το πρόβλημά μου διαπαντός, μελετώντας τις συμπεριφορές και διαφωνώντας σχεδόν κάθετα με τη θεωρία του προγράμματος...

----------


## Alobar

Οι \'ΑΑ\' Κι Εγώ...



***Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων, η εμπειρία μου έχει να κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα που υπήρξα μέλος του συγκεκριμένου ‘δωματίου’. Αυστηρά και μόνο. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κανένα πρόσωπο που δεν συναναστράφηκα καθόλου, αντάλλαξα τυπικές κουβέντες και κυρίως, δεν υπήρξα μάρτυρας κάποιου απ’ τα ‘μοιράσματά’ του. Δεν έχω να κάνω με πρόσωπα, με το παρελθόν και με τον αγώνα κανενός. Η τοποθέτησή μου αφορά τη δική μου αντιληπτική ικανότητα, γνώση και εμπειρία ως προς τις συμπεριφορές και ό,τι μπορεί να εισπράξει κανείς με βάση τη δική του στάση ζωής μέσα και έξω απ’ τον αλκοολισμό.***

Πήγα στους ΑΑ ένα κρύο απόγεμα του Μάρτη. Το σκεφτόμουν από καιρό, αλλά δεν είχα μπει ποτέ στον κόπο να μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Γνώριζα την ύπαρξή τους και το τι περίπου γίνεται. Είχαν ήδη περάσει κάποιοι μήνες από τότε που έπιασα τον ‘πάτο’ και δε δούλευα πια. Συνέχιζα να πίνω, έχοντάς το ελαττώσει αισθητά. Εκείνη τη μέρα, πήγα αφού είχα πιεί κάμποσο και αμέσως μετά την επίσκεψή μου στην ομοιοπαθητικό. Γνώριζα πολύ καλά τι θα ακολουθούσε στο σώμα μου – σε περίπτωση που όντως κατάφερνα τη διακοπή – και έτσι μου άλλαξε αγωγή για να με ‘προετοιμάσει’. Να τονίσω επίσης ότι το δικό μου πιώμα, το ήθελα κυρίως στο χώρο μου. Δεν έπινα σε μαγαζιά, παρά μόνον σε ένα που εξακολουθεί και σήμερα να είναι το ‘στέκι’ μου, για όλα τα υπόλοιπα εκτός απ’ το αλκοόλ που έχει μέσα. Τα ‘υπόλοιπα’ είναι 4 πολύ καλοί μου φίλοι και η μουσική του. Έπεσα σε μέρα ‘ανοιχτού’ μίτινγκ, όπου παρακολουθεί όποιος θέλει και είχε πολύ κόσμο. Δε μπορώ να πω ότι ντρεπόμουν ιδιαίτερα, ίσως περισσότερο μήπως δω κάποιο γνωστό που δε γνώριζε για μένα, και κυρίως ‘κακοπροαίρετο’ γνωστό. Με υποδέχτηκε κάποιος, μιλήσαμε λίγο στο τέλος και είχε και άλλους νεοφερμένους. Γύρισα σπίτι, ήπια κι άλλο αλλά ένιωθα πως ήμουν αποφασισμένη. ‘Νίκησα’ απ’ την αμέσως επόμενη μέρα. Πήρα την αγωγή μου απ’ το πρωΐ και ασφαλώς ήξερα ότι ήθελε το χρόνο της. Αλλά δεν ήπια. Με μεγάλη ευκολία. Το βράδυ στο μίτινγκ, άρχισα να νιώθω τρέμουλο και μια ανησυχία αλλά την ‘έβγαλα’. Ήμουν σχεδόν απορημένη με τον εαυτό μου. Με βοήθησαν κάποια μέλη με την παρέα τους μέχρι να νυστάξω και για να μη τυχόν πιω. Στο σπίτι επέστρεψα αργά. Έβγαλα τα μπυρόνια απ’ το ψυγείο και τα αποχαιρέτισα χωρίς καν να τα αδειάσω. Κοιμήθηκα μ’ ένα μειδίασμα και λίγο τρέμουλο παραπάνω, αλλά πανευτυχής. Θα προχωρήσω λίγο πιο συνοπτικά γιατί δε ξέρω πώς να το ‘μαζέψω’ και είμαι και ‘λαλίστατη’. Μέχρι και τον ένα μήνα πλήρους αποχής δεν είχα κανένα δυσάρεστο σύμπτωμα. Τελικά όλα οκ με την αγωγή μου. Άρχισα όμως να έχω μπει σε έναν κυκεώνα πληροφοριών προς επεξεργασία. Και δεν αφήνω τίποτα να πέσει κάτω. Λέξεις, βλέμματα, έκφραση προσώπου, χειρονομίες, τα πάντα εν ολίγοις. Και οι διαπιστώσεις αμέτρητες. Καταρχήν αντιμετωπιζόμουν ως ‘βλαξ νεοφερμένη’ που ξεκινούσα τη ζωή μου απ’ τη μέρα της διακοπής και μετά. Σα να μην είχα κάνει ποτέ τίποτα, ένα άβουλο ον που το μόνο στο οποίο τα κατάφερνε ήταν το πιώμα. Ευτυχώς δεν είχα δώσει και πολλά δικά μου μοιράσματα που να αναφέρονται σε καταστάσεις πιώματος. Δεν έβρισκα το λόγο και δεν είχα δείρει, σπάσει, κλέψει ή καυγαδίσει. Μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτό, αλλά αυτό κυρίως μου έμεινε. Το ‘τσίγκλισμα’ άρχισε όταν άκουσα την έκφραση ‘καμμένος εγκέφαλος’. Αυτοσαρκάζονταν ειρωνευόμενοι τον εγκέφαλό τους, ότι θα ήταν αστείο δηλαδή να δείχνουν εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό τους και πώς δε μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει ο εαυτός τους αλλά το ‘δωμάτιο’ κι ο Θεός. To ‘δωμάτιο’ είναι οι άνθρωποι όμως και ουχί τα ντουβάρια. Δεν είχα θέμα που δεν εμπιστεύονταν τον εαυτό τους, αλλά άρχισα να ενοχλούμαι όταν είδα πως πλησίαζαν κυρίως τους ‘νέους’ με παρόμοιες προς αυτούς υποδείξεις. Κι εμένα φυσικά. Στη ζωή μου έχω μάθει ότι τέτοιου είδους στάση, υπό τη μορφή καθοδήγησης και ταυτόχρονα υποτίμησης της νοημοσύνης του οποιουδήποτε άλλου που τη δέχεται, δείχνει ένα πολύ βασικό στοιχείο. Την έλλειψη ψυχικής δύναμης ή και πνευματικής δύναμης. Και μένα το δικό μου μυαλό μόνο ‘αδύναμο και βλαξ’ δεν είναι. Ύφος υποβλητικό απ’ τους παλαιότερους, και μια συνεχής υπενθύμιση για την αδυναμία μου, και την άνευ όρων παράδοσή μου στο Θεό και στα χέρια Του, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα γλύτωνα…

----------


## Alobar

... Συμπλήρωσα τους τρεις μήνες και κάτι και αποχώρησα δια παντός για τους εξής λόγους. Θα προσπαθήσω να αλλάξω τη ροή του κειμένου γιατί δε βλέπω να τελειώνει. Μιλούσαν για έναν Θεό στον οποίο ‘τα αφήνουν όλα πάνω Του’. Δεν άκουσα τίποτα σχεδόν για την ανθρώπινη δύναμη και την πρωτοβουλία. Τα περισσότερα μοιράσματα περιστρέφονταν γύρω από ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο. Αυτό του φόβου. Και θέλησαν να μου το μεταδόσουν. Εγώ είχα ήδη ξυπνήσει όμως απ’ τη θολούρα που σχεδόν είχε διαλυθεί στο μυαλό μου. Τα περισσότερα ‘μοιράσματά’ μου είχαν να κάνουν κυρίως με τον καρκίνο και τις συμπεριφορές μου και άρχισα να γίνομαι ‘αντιπαθής’. Εν ολίγοις, αντί να μιλάω για το αλκοόλ, μου έβγαινε ένα ‘δώρο’ πολύ παλιότερο. Μου έκατσε πολύ καλά το δικό μου σκηνικό. Μιλούσα για εθελοντισμό, για συλλογική συνείδηση που με διέπει από μικρή κι άλλα τέτοια ‘κουφά’. Όλα αυτά με γλύτωσαν απ’ το να μου την πέφτουν. Και για το Θεό και για κάτι άλλο. Θεώρησαν κάποιοι σχεδόν δεδομένο πως αφού ήμουν ‘ελεύθερη’ συνεπώς είμαι και ανέραστη. Κι ο Θεός γινόταν ένα πολύ καλό πρόσχημα και εργαλείο. Ένα απ’ τα πολλά ήταν και η ζηλοφθονία και κακεντρέχεια που χαρακτήριζε τους περισσότερους στο διάστημα που ήμουν εκεί. Με πλησίασαν κάποιοι, κάνοντας μου υποδείξεις για το ποιόν άλλων μελών, παροτρύνοντάς με να τους αποφεύγω. Είναι απ’ τα πράγματα που σιχαίνομαι αυτό. Σε όλη τη ζωή μου πριν το ‘δωμάτιο’. Εκεί άρχισα να δείχνω κι εγώ το δικό μου ποιόν και να μπαίνουν τα πράματα σε σειρά. Δυστυχώς λίγοι ήταν αυτοί που ήταν σε ‘ανάρρωση’. Το κουτσομπολιό έδινε κι έπαιρνε. Οι εξομολογήσεις εντυπωσιασμού κι ο Θεός - πανάκεια. Συνεχείς μικροκαυγάδες και παρεξηγήσεις. Και πάντα ο φόβος. Μέλος προσπάθησε να μου επιβάλλει τη γνώμη του για να πάψω να βλέπω τους αλκοολικούς μου φίλους. Άλλο αυτό που προτείνεται, κι άλλο αυτό που ‘επιβάλλεται’. Όποτε μιλούσα για φόβο και καταστάσεις δύσκολες της ζωής μου, γινόμουν ακόμη πιο αντιπαθής. Και ιδίως όποτε μίλησα για Θεό. Μάλιστα ‘κόπηκα’ μια φορά επειδή οι απόψεις μου δεν ‘έδεναν’ με αυτές του μέλους που συντόνιζε το χρόνο μοιράσματος. Κι όμως, δεν είχα ξεπεράσει το χρόνο που μου αναλογούσε. Οι συμπεριφορές όσο περνούσε ο καιρός, γίνονταν πανομοιότυπες. Αντί να ασχολούντο με τους εαυτούς τους, ασχολιόντουσαν με τους άλλους. Επίσης δε με ρώταγαν ποτέ κάτι που δεν καταλάβαιναν. Προτιμούσαν να το ‘επιλύουν’ κουτσομπολικώς. Τα μάθαινα, γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές μπερδεύονταν και γινόταν ένας χαμός. Σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία τους, είναι ‘αρρώστια’ γιατί ο αλκοολικός δε μπορεί να ξαναπιεί ποτέ κανονικά. Να μιλήσω και για τις κρυφές τους υποτροπές; Εκεί δεν υπάρχει ούτε ειλικρίνεια, ούτε Θεός. Και δε διέκρινα καμιά ‘δικλείδα ασφαλείας’ σε ανθρώπους με χρόνια καθαρότητας. Δε θα δεχόμουν ποτέ για μένα ας πούμε, μετά από 5 χρόνια να μη πηγαίνω σε ταβέρνα από φόβο. Υποτίθεται ότι αλλάζω τρόπο σκέψης, άρα άλλη καθημερινότητα, άλλες συνήθειες. Και κυρίως αντικαθιστώ την ουσία με κίνητρα. Άκουγα μέλη να λένε πως πέρναγαν κάτι δύσκολο και φοβόντουσαν μη πιούν γιατί είναι το πρώτο που σκέφτηκαν. Γιατί δεν ενεργοποιείται η ‘ασφάλεια’ λοιπόν κι ένας μηχανισμός προστασίας μετά από τόσο διάστημα καθαρότητας; Και πάω στα πιο σκληρά τώρα. Θεωρούσαν επίσης σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι πέρασα κι από άλλους εθισμούς και σύντομα διέκρινα πολλές διαφορές ανάμεσα σε μόνον αλκοολικούς και ‘όχι μόνον’ τελικά. Στον πρώτο μήνα, κινδύνευσα λίγο από ανεπίτρεπτη συμπεριφορά και μάλιστα εκτός δωματίου. Ήταν η Τρίτη ίσως φορά που έβλεπα το μέλος και δε μου ‘έκανε’ από ένα του και μόνο μοίρασμα. Η παρεξήγηση αφορούσε ένα αστείο υποτίθεται που πήγε να μου κάνει. Αντέδρασα λεκτικά και αποστομωτικά μόνο, και μόνο που δε με έδειρε. Χωρίς καν να με γνωρίζει. Δε μου έκαναν μοιράσματα με πόσους είχε δείρει κανείς και όποια άλλη παραβατική συμπεριφορά που δε με παρέπεμψε σε αλκοολισμό μόνο. Η δε συνεισφορά της ομάδας ήταν ανύπαρκτη και ανίκανη να με προστατέψει ως όφειλε απέναντι στη ‘νεοφερμένη’ και δε το δέχτηκαν καν ως θέμα συζήτησης σε μίτινγκ. Το ίδιο μέλος έχει προβεί σε εξίσου χυδαία συμπεριφορά και σε άλλον, αλλά ποτέ δε τέθηκε ζήτημα. Εν ολίγοις, με προσπέρασαν. Μου αρκούσε πάντως που διέκρινα αυτά που δε διέκριναν άλλοι. Αυτό που είναι επίσης αισθητό είναι μια προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης του ενός απ’ τον άλλο, και γενικώς ό,τι έχει να κάνει με χειριστικότητα . Εντυπωσιακό είναι το γεγονός ότι τους μοιράστηκα με χαρά την μία και μοναδική υποτροπή μου, η οποία διήρκησε μόλις δυο μέρες, και σε ποσότητα ήταν αμελητέα σε σχέση με τη σύνηθη ποσότητα που έπινα, και μάλιστα στους 3 μόλις μήνες. Θέλησα να τους δώσω να καταλάβουν πώς την επεξεργάστηκα και πώς λειτούργησε αυτή σε μένα. Και μόνο στο άκουσμα της θετικής της προσφοράς σε μένα, σταμάτησαν να μου μιλούν για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι συνηθίζεται όταν κάποιος κάνει υποτροπή, να μειώνει τον εαυτό του, να αισθάνεται χάλια και να ‘σούρνεται στο πάτωμα’ – όπως λεει κι ένας καλός μου φίλος - , πιο αδύναμος από κάθε προηγούμενη υποτροπή του. Κατά την άποψή μου, σε μένα μάλλον λειτούργησε αντιστρόφως ανάλογα, αλλά αυτό δε το δέχονται φυσικά. Όπως δε δέχονται και σαν ορισμό αυτής την πλήρη επαναφορά στην πρότερη κατάσταση, με αποτέλεσμα να ‘υποτροπιάζεις’ ακόμη και με ένα σοκολατάκι με λικέρ και να μετράς μέρες απ’ την αρχή. Ένα αστείο που μου συνέβη ήταν όταν μου ζητήθηκε ο λόγος επειδή προσφωνούσα τον εαυτό μου ως ‘πρώην αλκοολική’. Εκεί επέδειξα την ‘αλκοολική’ μου διαγωγή υψώνοντας λίγο τους τόνους μου και κατάφερα να το κρατήσω με τη λογική του ‘πρώην’ καρκινοπαθής. Ενοχλήθηκαν και απ’ αυτό. Κι εγώ όμως ενοχλήθηκα με έναν μαζοχισμό υπενθύμισης με το ρημάδι το ‘είμαι’, απ’ τη στιγμή που το άφησα να με αποχαιρετάει και να μου κουνάει τα μαντήλια, πώς να το κάνουμε! Μόνον έτσι ησύχασα και δεν είχα κι άδικο. Ένα άλλο αστείο γεγονός ήταν όταν κάποιοι αμφισβήτησαν πως ήμουν όντως αλκοολική, επειδή είχα έντονη διακριτικότητα, σεβασμό προς τους άλλους και ευγένεια. Καθώς επίσης και πολύ δομημένη σκέψη. Γιατί αμφισβητήθηκα; Μα γιατί οι αλκοολικοί δεν συμπεριφέρονται έτσι! Η αλήθεια είναι πως θέλησα να εξεταστώ γιατί παρολίγο να με έπειθαν και ήθελα και να τσεκάρω πράγματα γενικώς. Υπήρξαν και φορές που ένιωθα να προσβάλλεται και η αξιοπρέπειά μου. Δε μπορούσα να ακούω σ’ ένα χώρο για το αλκοόλ, μεγαλειώδη προβλήματα του τύπου ‘νιώθω χάλια επειδή δε ξέρω πού θα πάω διακοπές’ ή ‘μού ‘ρχεται να γίνω ντίρλα επειδή δεν είναι για μένα τα 20 ευρώ τη μέρα’. Δεν μου έκαναν αυτά και κυρίως η αχαριστία, η μνησικακία και η χρησιμοποίηση ενός Θεού κατά πώς βολεύει. Δεν άκουσα σχεδόν ποτέ για ανάληψη ευθυνών, για κίνητρα και κυρίως για ωριμότητα, παρά μόνον ελάχιστες φορές. Δε μου έκανε μια ‘αδελφότητα’ ανταγωνισμού – για ποιο πράγμα άραγε; - υποκρισίας και χλευασμού όσων δε της είναι αρεστά. Γιατί ‘όλοι οι αλκοολικοί είναι ίδιοι’ τελικά; Το χειρότερό μου ήταν το εξής απόσταγμα από ανθρώπους απ’ τον χώρο των ναρκωτικών. Και κυρίως από άνθρώπους – γονείς. Επικαλούμενοι συνεχώς την παντοτινή ‘αρρώστια’ τους, δικαιολογούσαν πάσας μορφής παραβατικότητα, και με μια καλή οικονομική καβάντζα, απλά δε ‘μπορούν’ να εργαστούν ή να κάνουν γενικώς διάφορα άλλα πράγματα που χρειάζεται να κάνει κάποιος έξω απ’ τον εθισμό. Συνεχείς υποτροπές με όλες τις ουσίες και συνεχείς ‘μετάνοιες’ ασφαλώς. Επίσης δε κατάλαβα ποτέ πώς μπορεί να είναι κανείς ‘καθαρός’ χωρίς αλκοόλ, αλλά με χρήση χασίς…

----------


## Alobar

... Θα κλείσω όμως με την πιο δυσάρεστη διαπίστωσή μου που στο τέλος – τέλος, μου προκαλεί στεναχώρια. Λυπάμαι για τους ανθρώπους που στη δυσκολία τους να αποδεχτούν κάποια πραγματική ‘διαταραχή’ και εξαιτίας μιας κοινωνίας που την θέλει 
‘Ταμπού’, έχουν εθιστεί στο χώρο απ’ τον οποίο έφυγα. Ένας χώρος που τους ‘καλύπτει’ με το πρόσχημα της ‘αρρώστιας’ του αλκοολισμού, αλλά τους αφήνει τελείως απροστάτευτους στο να παραμελούν εντελώς την υγεία τους που δυστυχώς δεν έχει να κάνει καν με το αλκοόλ, πέρα από το ότι αυτό την επιδεινώνει. Τα συμπτώματα όμως έρχονται όταν φεύγουν τα προσχήματα. Και λυπάμαι περισσότερο που στην προσπάθειά μου να βοηθήσω στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, δε βρήκα παρά μόνο έναν συνεργό απ’ την ‘ομάδα’ που είναι και το μόνο καλό που βρήκα τελικά. Ένας ακόμη φίλος! Θα δείξει. Οι άνθρωποι περνάνε για κάποιο λόγο απ’ τη ζωή μας. Κι εμείς επίσης απ’ τον πλανήτη. Κι αυτό εγώ το ξέρω πολύ καλά, ακόμη κι αν δε ξέρω τίποτα. Ένα ακόμη που ξέρω είναι πως ο Θεός μου ζητάει να τον αλαφραίνω κι όχι να τον φορτώνω. Η αδράνεια και η απάθεια τον κουράζουν νομίζω και μου το δείχνει, επίσης νομίζω… Λυπάμαι όμως και για πράγματα που θα μπορούσα να έχω κάνει και μάλλον δε τα προλαβαίνω. Και για ανθρώπους που μπορεί να μη με άντεξαν ή να μην άντεξαν κι έφυγαν. Τους ευχαριστώ όμως. Πάντως, το μεγαλύτερο ‘θεριό’ είναι το μυαλό μου. Αποφάσισα να πάρω το ρόλο του εκπαιδευτή και να υποβιβάσω το Θεό – αλκοόλ το πολύ σε θέση οσιομάρτυρος… και πολύ του είναι. Και ο φίλος Αριστείδης όταν απορούν που δε φοβάται να πάει στα σκυλάδικα που τα γουστάρει, λέει: ‘Τι να φοβηθώ καλέ; Περιμένω πώς και πώς να γίνετε ντίρλα και ν’ αδειάσει η πίστα από τα πτώματα!...’ Γιατί τελικά το ποτήρι είναι μάλλον μισογεμάτο και πάντα ήταν έτσι… ευχαριστώ λοιπόν και μένα και τον αλκοολισμό μου. Γιατί τώρα ξέρω πως ό.τι έγινε στη ζωή μου, απλά χρειαζότανε να γίνει…

Σας ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι σε όλους τους εξαρτημένους ή μη, καλή συνέχεια. 

:)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ***Θα παρακαλούσα για λόγους \'ποιητικής αδείας\' και μόνον, να παραμείνει το τόπικ ως έχει. Το καταθέτω ως \'εξομολόγηση\' ή απλά \'μια ιστορία ακόμη λοιπόν\'... δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω και μπήκα ως μέλος κυρίως για να πάρω πράματα από τη σχέση άλλων με το \'πιώμα\'. Αναγνώστης είμαι χρόνια. Ο καθένας μπορεί να \'πάρει\' είτε του κάνει η εμπειρία μου, είτε όχι. Από επιλογή δε θα συμμετάσχω άλλο σε θέματα για τη συγκεκριμένη εξάρτηση, κι επομένως αν γίνει αφορμή για σχόλια, νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερο να γίνει στα ανάλογα τόπικς. Θα το παραθέσω αποσπασματικά όσο γίνεται. Θα πω καλή συνέχεια σε όσους αγωνίζονται, ή αγωνίστηκαν, ή θα αγωνιστούν. Ευχαριστώ! :)***
> 
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Αγαπητέ Πάνο, απευθύνομαι πρώτα σε εσάς. Σας ζήτησα να μιλήσουμε λίγο για το αλκοόλ, γιατί θα μ\' ενδιέφερε η γνώμη σας. Μεσολάβησαν κάποιες ώρες, δε μιλήσαμε τελικά, αλλά βλέπω τώρα την τοποθέτησή σας πάνω στο θέμα στο ανάλογο τόπικ της Όλγας κι έτσι είμαι πια ενήμερη. Μετά και από αυτό μου το μήνυμα, θα ολοκληρώσω την παρουσία μου σε σχέση με το αλκοόλ, γιατί πραγματικά δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Συγχωρέστε με αν μακρηγορήσω, αλλά από εκεί που έλεγα να μην αναφερθώ στην προσωπική μου εμπειρία με την τροπή που έπαιρνε το θέμα, τελικά νιώθω την ανάγκη να το κάνω. Ορμόμενη από ένα μοτίβο του τύπου \'αρρώστια - θεραπεία - γιατρός\' που βλέπω να πλανάται στις τελευταίες σελίδες, βρίσκω την αφορμή για να ξεκινήσω, αν και ήδη απ\' τη σελίδα 9 του τόπικ της Όλγας, έχω τοποθετηθεί ως προς τον χαρακτηρισμό της \'αρρώστιας\' με τη βοήθεια μιας απάντησης του μέλους \'Pops\' που και είναι επιστήμων, και την ευχαριστώ γιατί με δικαιώνει προσωπικά κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Μου είναι σημαντικό αυτό, γιατί όπως ξαναείπα είναι καθαρά προσωπική υπόθεση και τέλος πάντων, είναι 15 ολόκληρα χρόνια απ\' τη ζωή μου. Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν από το σήμερά μου για να πάω προς τα πίσω, θα πω πως ήμουν αλκοολική μεν, αλλά μπορώ και πίνω ένα κουτί \'Amstel\' των 330ml, κάθε βράδυ. Ο λόγος που μπορώ και το κάνω, δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με \'πειραματισμό\' για το αν γίνεται, ούτε με υπερπροσπάθεια για να το επιτύχω, ούτε με το να κοιτάω το ρολόϊ μου απ\' το πρωΐ που ξυπνάω μέχρι να φτάσει η ώρα που θα την πιω. Είναι πολύ πιο απλός για μένα, αλλά ίσως δύσκολα κατανοητός για άλλους αλκοολικούς, μιας και εφόσον είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι. Ο δικός μου λόγος είναι ότι εδώ και 6 σχεδόν μήνες που είμαι έξω απ\' την κατάσταση του αλκοολισμού - κλείνω 6 μήνες στις 18 του Σεπτέμβρη - \'δουλεύω\' στο μυαλό μου ένα σκεπτικό του τύπου \'δεν υπήρξα ποτέ αλκοολική\'. Τα τεχνάσματα, μέθοδοι, επινοήσεις που χρησιμοποιώ είναι προϊόντα δικής μου επεξεργασίας, και δεν έχει σημασία αν υπάρχουν \'γνώσεις\' πίσω απ\' αυτά. Έχω τοποθετήσει το δικό μου \'θεριό\' σε μια πολύ κατώτερη θέση μέσα στο μυαλό μου. Σ\' αυτήν της καθημερινής μου ρουτίνας μετά το τέλος της μέρας - όπως κι αν είναι η μέρα μου - και όπως είναι το να πλένω τα δόντια μου πριν κοιμηθώ. Βέβαια, τα δόντια μου τα πλένω και το πρωΐ... :). Κι ο πιο βαθύς λόγος μου είναι ότι μου αρέσει πολύ η μπύρα και θέλω τη γεύση της. Ξεκάθαρα και σαφέστατα...


αγαπητη φιλη , ειναι γνωστο οτι οι εξαιρεσεις επιβεβαιωνουν συνηθως τον κανονα...
αν διαβασες προσεκτικα αυτα που εγραψα αναλυτικοτατα , η δυσλειτουργια της εκρισης της ντοπαμινης , απλα μπλοκαρει το αισθημα της ευφοριας στον εγκεφαλο ενος ανθρωπου..
Εινια φυσικο , αναλογα με τον βαθμο αυτοελεγχου , καποιος να μπορει να υποφερει σιωπηλα και για πολυ χρονικο διαστημα και καποιος αλλος να γινεται μεσως ρακος ...
οπως πολυ σωστα λες , υποβαθμιζοντας το ολο ζητημα μεσα στο μυαλο σου , ασυνειδητα , αυτο που υποβαθμιζεις ειναι ολοκληρος ο μηχανισμος του εθισμου αρα καλα εκανες και καλα θα κανεις να πινεις οσες μπυρες θες , αρκει να μην συνηθισεις σε αυτη την ιδεα , οτι πραγματι μπορεις να επιβαλεσαι παντα στον εαυτο σου...Γιατι το λεω? 
Γιατι ω μη γενητο , αυριο μπορει να σου τυχει ενα περιστατικο που να σε αποδιοργανωσει ψυχικα ...
Ενας χωρισμος , ενας θανατος , μια απολυση , ενα ατυχημα, μια αρρωστεια ...
Εκεινη την στιγμη , η σημερινη σου αξιοθαυμαστη πραγματι αυτοκυριαρχια , κατω απο την πιεση ενος εξωτερικου συμβαντος , ισως κλονιστει και τοτε χωρις παντα να φταει η αμστελ η το Σιβας , η εμφυτη ισως αδυναμια ελεγχου της ντοπαμινης του οργανισμου σου , ξαναδεχθει ενα εξωτερικο σοκ σε συνδυασμο με πολλα εσωτερικα [λογω της εκτακτης αρνητικοτητας ] και η σημερινη σου αυτορυθμιση παει περιπατο...Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει καταναγκη οτι θα χασεις απολυτως τον αυτοελεγχο , αλλα απο το μεγεθος των κειμενων σου πρεπει να διαπιστωσω μια αποθημενη επιθετικοτητα που δειχνει ενα υψηλο φορτιο συναισθηματος , που αυτη τη στιγμη φαινεται να το ελεγχεις ..
Συμπερασμα...
Στον πολεμο του βιετναμ 1000000 αμερικανοι στρατιωτες ειχαν εθιστει στην ηρωινη , αλλα μετα την αποχωρηση τους μονο 150.000 παρεμειναν σε φαση εξαρτησης .
Αυτο νομιζω τα λεει ολα.
Μακαρι να υπαρξει [αν δεν υπαρχει ηδη και απλα το αγνοω] ενα τεστ που θα βοηθησει τον γιατρο να σε συμβουλεψει πιο σωστα στο αν μπορεις να πινεις και ποσο , την αγαπημενη σου αμστελ
και μενα η ιδια μπυραμου αρεσε χρονια τωρα...
εχω γινει σκνυπα στο μεθυσι ου ολιγες φορες απο τα 18 μου χρονια ..
εχασα πατερα , μητερα , πατριδα , σπιτι , δουλια , επαγγελμα κοινωνικη αναγνωριση , εισοδημα , οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια την εκτιμηση της γυναικας μου , των φιλων μου κλπ αλλα σε διαβεβαιω οτι οχι μονο το αλκοολ αλλα και αλλες ουσιες οπως πχ τα ηρεμιστικα που παιρνω για την πιεση 30 χρονια τωρα , κανενα δεν καταφερε ποτε να με εθισει οσο το καταραμενο το τσιγαρο....
εξηγησε μου αν μπορεις πως καταφερα πολλες φορες να ταξιδευσω σε χωρους που απαγορευεται το καπνισμα η να κατσω 48 ωρες στο κρεβατι του νοσοκομειου με ορους και ουροσυλεκτη χωρις να το βαλω στο στομα μου....
αρα καπου ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας και οποιος θελει και μπορει 
δεν εχει αναγκη κανενα γιατρο για να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του απο ολα αυτα τα δηλητηρια που ισως κατα βαθος συνειδητα επιλεγουμε γιατι μας τρομαζει και η σκεψη ακομα να ζησουμε αιωνια ...

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή βδομάδα! Επειδή ζήτησα εξαρχής να μη γίνει κάποια τοποθέτηση στο παρόν τόπικ, μάλλον θα πρέπει να επαναλάβω την παράκλησή μου κι ελπίζω να γίνω σεβαστή. Αναγκαστικά θα μπω σε επεξήγηση κάποιων συμπερασματικών απόψεων που με αφορούν, αλλά όχι ξανά.

\'... υποβαθμιζοντας το ολο ζητημα μεσα στο μυαλο σου , ασυνειδητα , αυτο που υποβαθμιζεις ειναι ολοκληρος ο μηχανισμος του εθισμου αρα καλα εκανες και καλα θα κανεις να πινεις οσες μπυρες θες , αρκει να μην συνηθισεις σε αυτη την ιδεα , οτι πραγματι μπορεις να επιβαλεσαι παντα στον εαυτο σου...Γιατι το λεω? 
Γιατι ω μη γενητο , αυριο μπορει να σου τυχει ενα περιστατικο που να σε αποδιοργανωσει ψυχικα ...
Ενας χωρισμος , ενας θανατος , μια απολυση , ενα ατυχημα, μια αρρωστεια ...
Εκεινη την στιγμη , η σημερινη σου αξιοθαυμαστη πραγματι αυτοκυριαρχια , κατω απο την πιεση ενος εξωτερικου συμβαντος , ισως κλονιστει και τοτε χωρις παντα να φταει η αμστελ η το Σιβας , η εμφυτη ισως αδυναμια ελεγχου της ντοπαμινης του οργανισμου σου , ξαναδεχθει ενα εξωτερικο σοκ σε συνδυασμο με πολλα εσωτερικα [λογω της εκτακτης αρνητικοτητας ] και η σημερινη σου αυτορυθμιση παει περιπατο...Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει καταναγκη οτι θα χασεις απολυτως τον αυτοελεγχο , αλλα απο το μεγεθος των κειμενων σου πρεπει να διαπιστωσω μια αποθημενη επιθετικοτητα που δειχνει ενα υψηλο φορτιο συναισθηματος , που αυτη τη στιγμη φαινεται να το ελεγχεις ...\'

Η όλη διαδικασία που περιγράφω έχει να κάνει με το συνειδητό μου κομμάτι με το οποίο έχω πολύ καλή επαφή. Είναι κάτι που γίνεται από απόφαση και επιλογή και τόνισα πως έχει υποβαθμιστεί ο ρόλος του στη ζωή μου στο επίπεδο της οδοντόπαστας. Συμβαίνει κατόπιν ωριμότητας κυρίως και πλήρους συνειδητοποίησης πως ότι είχα να πάρω απ\' το πιώμα, το πήρα. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ικανότητα ή χάρισμα να βλέπω τελικά τα \'βουνά\' όχι και τόσο ψηλά, αλλά μάλλον η ζωή γενικότερα είναι πολύ απλούστερη απ\' ό,τι θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε. 
Τα \'δυσάρεστα\' εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα που μου περιγράφετε, είναι ήδη γεγονότα για μένα και ίσως η κινητήριος δύναμη του πώς σκέφτομαι πλέον γενικά. Και εννοείται πως η επιλογή μου έχει να κάνει πλέον με την υγεία μου ως βασικότερο όλων. Το θεωρώ ανεπίτρεπτο πλέον για μένα, να \'αναζητήσω\' από τούδε και στο εξής \'δεκανίκια\' οποιουδήποτε τύπου. Μόνο αν είμαστε σαφείς και αποφασισμένοι μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε τέτοιου είδους \'επιλογές\'. Όσο για την \'απωθημένη επιθετικότητα\', θα πω πως δε με αντιπροσωπεύει, γιατί είμαι πλέον πάρα πολύ ήρεμη και αυτό σαφώς το γνωρίζω εγώ κι αυτοί που με ξέρουν. Όλα μου τα κείμενα έχουν πάντα λογοτεχνική υφή και είμαι της λεπτομέρειας όταν κρίνω ότι χρειάζεται. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι το παρόν κείμενο είναι μικρό σε σχέση με το μέγεθός του στη ζωή μου μιας και μιλάω τελικά για 15 χρόνια από δαύτη. Θα ήθελα να σταματήσει εδώ το ψυχογράφημά μου γιατί ο σκοπός του κειμένου είναι διαφορετικός. Ευχαριστώ για την τοποθέτηση σου Πάνο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή βδομάδα! Επειδή ζήτησα εξαρχής να μη γίνει κάποια τοποθέτηση στο παρόν τόπικ, μάλλον θα πρέπει να επαναλάβω την παράκλησή μου κι ελπίζω να γίνω σεβαστή. Αναγκαστικά θα μπω σε επεξήγηση κάποιων συμπερασματικών απόψεων που με αφορούν, αλλά όχι ξανά.
> 
> \'... υποβαθμιζοντας το ολο ζητημα μεσα στο μυαλο σου , ασυνειδητα , αυτο που υποβαθμιζεις ειναι ολοκληρος ο μηχανισμος του εθισμου αρα καλα εκανες και καλα θα κανεις να πινεις οσες μπυρες θες , αρκει να μην συνηθισεις σε αυτη την ιδεα , οτι πραγματι μπορεις να επιβαλεσαι παντα στον εαυτο σου...Γιατι το λεω? 
> Γιατι ω μη γενητο , αυριο μπορει να σου τυχει ενα περιστατικο που να σε αποδιοργανωσει ψυχικα ...
> Ενας χωρισμος , ενας θανατος , μια απολυση , ενα ατυχημα, μια αρρωστεια ...
> Εκεινη την στιγμη , η σημερινη σου αξιοθαυμαστη πραγματι αυτοκυριαρχια , κατω απο την πιεση ενος εξωτερικου συμβαντος , ισως κλονιστει και τοτε χωρις παντα να φταει η αμστελ η το Σιβας , η εμφυτη ισως αδυναμια ελεγχου της ντοπαμινης του οργανισμου σου , ξαναδεχθει ενα εξωτερικο σοκ σε συνδυασμο με πολλα εσωτερικα [λογω της εκτακτης αρνητικοτητας ] και η σημερινη σου αυτορυθμιση παει περιπατο...Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει καταναγκη οτι θα χασεις απολυτως τον αυτοελεγχο , αλλα απο το μεγεθος των κειμενων σου πρεπει να διαπιστωσω μια αποθημενη επιθετικοτητα που δειχνει ενα υψηλο φορτιο συναισθηματος , που αυτη τη στιγμη φαινεται να το ελεγχεις ...\'
> 
> Η όλη διαδικασία που περιγράφω έχει να κάνει με το συνειδητό μου κομμάτι με το οποίο έχω πολύ καλή επαφή. Είναι κάτι που γίνεται από απόφαση και επιλογή και τόνισα πως έχει υποβαθμιστεί ο ρόλος του στη ζωή μου στο επίπεδο της οδοντόπαστας. Συμβαίνει κατόπιν ωριμότητας κυρίως και πλήρους συνειδητοποίησης πως ότι είχα να πάρω απ\' το πιώμα, το πήρα. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ικανότητα ή χάρισμα να βλέπω τελικά τα \'βουνά\' όχι και τόσο ψηλά, αλλά μάλλον η ζωή γενικότερα είναι πολύ απλούστερη απ\' ό,τι θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε. 
> Τα \'δυσάρεστα\' εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα που μου περιγράφετε, είναι ήδη γεγονότα για μένα και ίσως η κινητήριος δύναμη του πώς σκέφτομαι πλέον γενικά. Και εννοείται πως η επιλογή μου έχει να κάνει πλέον με την υγεία μου ως βασικότερο όλων. Το θεωρώ ανεπίτρεπτο πλέον για μένα, να \'αναζητήσω\' από τούδε και στο εξής \'δεκανίκια\' οποιουδήποτε τύπου. Μόνο αν είμαστε σαφείς και αποφασισμένοι μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε τέτοιου είδους \'επιλογές\'. Όσο για την \'απωθημένη επιθετικότητα\', θα πω πως δε με αντιπροσωπεύει, γιατί είμαι πλέον πάρα πολύ ήρεμη και αυτό σαφώς το γνωρίζω εγώ κι αυτοί που με ξέρουν. Όλα μου τα κείμενα έχουν πάντα λογοτεχνική υφή και είμαι της λεπτομέρειας όταν κρίνω ότι χρειάζεται. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι το παρόν κείμενο είναι μικρό σε σχέση με το μέγεθός του στη ζωή μου μιας και μιλάω τελικά για 15 χρόνια από δαύτη. Θα ήθελα να σταματήσει εδώ το ψυχογράφημά μου γιατί ο σκοπός του κειμένου είναι διαφορετικός. Ευχαριστώ για την τοποθέτηση σου Πάνο.


ενα τελευταιο...
να ξερεις μονο οτι σε θαυμαζω και επικρτω κατα γραμμα οσα λες και κανεις γιατι και μενα τα χαστουκια της ζωης με εκαναν θηριο σε τετοιο σημειο που ουτε ο καρκινος να μπορει να με νικησει.....
ομως οπως και εσυ , εχω αναγκη να μεταβιβαζω την επιθετικοτητα μου με τον πιο ωριμο και ομορφο τροπο 
πειθοντας τον καθενα να μην με κανει παραδειγμα προς μιμηση

----------


## 8odwris

Aυτο μονο επαναλαμβανω και τιποτα αλλο...;)
*Γιατί τώρα ξέρω πως ό.τι έγινε στη ζωή μου, απλά χρειαζότανε να γίνει…....*

----------

